# Help Finding a Copyright



## Charrio (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey i have been looking for the holder of the Copyright to, the Novel "The Fox And The Hound" By Daniel P. Mannix. I have checked the us Copyright website and searched out the name, and novel title, I found only the Disney version listed and film also by Disney. 

I know the Disney book is nothing like the Novel so that isn't it.
I found Daniel P. Mannix and some of his other books listed but, "The Fox And The Hound" Isn't in the posted listings. 
Can any of you help me find out if this book is still under copyright and if so who holds it, so i may ask them some questions about the novel?

Please help, i need to know if this is copyrighted anymore or not. I have converted the book to text, and need to know if it is legal to share it.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 11, 2010)

Wikipedia (and its sources) put the original copyright date at 1967.  Unless something really bizarre happened with the copyright (like maybe there's an edition out there in which the publisher failed to print the copyright date, or something of that nature), it's most likely not yet in the public domain.
Looks like the publisher back then was E.P. Dutton, which is now a part of Penguin Books.  You could try contacting Penguin.  Hopefully they still have a record of it.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 11, 2010)

M. Le Renard said:


> Wikipedia (and its sources) put the original copyright date at 1967.  Unless something really bizarre happened with the copyright (like maybe there's an edition out there in which the publisher failed to print the copyright date, or something of that nature), it's most likely not yet in the public domain.
> Looks like the publisher back then was E.P. Dutton, which is now a part of Penguin Books.  You could try contacting Penguin.  Hopefully they still have a record of it.


 
Oh cool thank you, i will email them and see if i can find some info, even if it's just asking them to make this lost book available once again.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh quick note, i searched the US Copyright index of what Penguin books owns, and "The Fox and The Hound" Is not in the listings for copyrights held.


----------



## Vo (Sep 11, 2010)

http://books.google.com/books?id=2j...nd&cd=2#v=onepage&q=fox and the hound&f=false

Column 1, Row 3.
The author, Daniel P. Mannix, holds the copyright.
This applies for 95 years from publication. Death doesn't affect it. But I don't suppose that matters if there's no copyright holder around to stop infringement.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 11, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> http://books.google.com/books?id=2j...nd&cd=2#v=onepage&q=fox and the hound&f=false
> 
> Column 1, Row 3.
> The author, Daniel P. Mannix, holds the copyright.
> This applies for 95 years from publication. Death doesn't affect it. But I don't suppose that matters if there's no copyright holder around to stop infringement.


 
Oh wow, thank you. 
I wonder if he has any family in which i can just ask permission?


----------



## Vo (Sep 11, 2010)

Further research found:
Mannix seems to have lived and died in Pennsylvania.
Copyrights are passed on in a will; if there is no will, they're handled in accordance with state law.
Pennsylvania law would give the entire estate to the surviving spouse, children, siblings, grandparents, uncles, aunts, their children and grandchildren, all in varying shares or exclusively, depending, or, finally, the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania. 

I'm not sure how you'd track it from here, though. Never did the genealogy thing.


----------



## Charrio (Sep 11, 2010)

Jack.is said:


> Further research found:
> Mannix seems to have lived and died in Pennsylvania.
> Copyrights are passed on in a will; if there is no will, they're handled in accordance with state law.
> Pennsylvania law would give the entire estate to the surviving spouse, children, siblings, grandparents, uncles, aunts, their children and grandchildren, all in varying shares or exclusively, depending, or, finally, the Commonwealth of Pennsylvania.
> ...


 
Thank you again, at least i have a family to look for, even if it takes a while. I can at least try, and who knows maybe I'll get the OK to share this lost book with everyone, if i actually take the time to just ask.


----------

